# AMISTAD c.c. carshow JUNE 27th 2010



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

Parking for support vehicles at this event is residential :happysad: , there is also parking 3 blocks down the road in front of the park , AVOID PARKING IN FRONT OF THE SCHOOL . all pre-registered participants have your spots reserved , we are not allowing any changes for these spots , SORRY  . for those who are interested in buying tent spots , please let us know when you first come in to avoid any confusion. 25$ per tent 10 by 10s only . once parking lot is full , the entrance will be closed . PLEASE , if you see this , keep the traffic going and find parking to avoid traffic jams . all pre-registered have till 1pm to show up . otherwise you will be considered a no-show . We thank all the Ranfla community for your support , it is you who make these events succsessful & keep our Cultura strong & moving foward  . Con Respeto, AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 01:58 PM~14828854
> *THIS EVENT IS POSTED AHEAD OF TIME TO AVOID ANY DATE CONFLICTS ,& WILL BE HELD IN CHICAGO .
> 
> SHOW DATE IS JUNE 27th 2010 . LAST SUNDAY OF JUNE .
> ...


man homeboy you can count somosuno in! we wouldnt miss it for shit! shit we might have to make it a mandatory show! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 20 2009, 01:00 PM~14828888
> *man homeboy you can count somosuno in! we wouldnt miss it for shit! shit we might have to make it a mandatory show!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Gracias Carnales !


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

We're always down to suport!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 21 2009, 07:25 AM~14837027
> *We're always down to suport!
> 
> 
> ...


THANX HOMIES !


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

BELIEVE SUENOS DIVINOS WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 01:58 PM~14828854
> *THIS EVENT IS POSTED AHEAD OF TIME TO AVOID ANY DATE CONFLICTS ,& WILL BE HELD IN CHICAGO .
> 
> SHOW DATE IS JUNE 27th 2010 . LAST SUNDAY OF JUNE .
> ...


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Como siempre Together always down too support the homies.  :biggrin: :biggrin:   Shit cant wait for next year. Wuz up pete, how r u and pips doing??


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*and you know we'll be there brother Pete*


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO C.C WILL BE THERE SHOWING SUPORT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

DELEGATION will be there  to support


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

WILL DEF. BE THERE !!! TTT FOR THE HOMIES OF AMISTAD C.C.!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

:wave: ttt


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Nov 3 2009, 05:07 PM~15551682
> *EL BARRIO C.C WILL BE THERE  SHOWING SUPORT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: barbitas de chivo!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT FOR AMISTAD


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

somosuno milwaukee will be there


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

THATS A GREAT GROUP SHOT blublazer


TTT


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Nov 11 2009, 05:42 PM~15637052
> *somosuno milwaukee will be there
> *


gracias carnales !!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Nov 3 2009, 03:15 PM~15551118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnales !!!! see you at yours tambien !!!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 3 2009, 06:36 PM~15553155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gracias carnales !!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Nov 12 2009, 06:28 PM~15648601
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats a big familia !! much love carnales !!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

*On our must attend list!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Nov 18 2009, 04:44 PM~15705681
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pedro in the house ....How did the event go homie ?


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT FOR AMISTAD C.C :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

MORE DETAILS TO COME!!!


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i will be there, just make sure is not the same date as lowrider magazine tour


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 08:22 PM~15771312
> *MORE DETAILS TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 we will be there homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

psycho`s will be there for the hop, :biggrin: :biggrin: 








back bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 07:22 PM~15771312
> *MORE DETAILS TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP CARNAL "MR. STRANGER" CON RESPETO PEDRO DE AMISTAD C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 03:49 PM~15705753
> *Pedro  in the house ....How did the event go homie ?
> *


IT WAS A SUPER NICE EVENT ! THE BAND WAS REAL GOOD , WE WERE JUST GLAD TO BE PART OF BOTH EVENTS & GLAD TO HEAR THAT THEY TURNED OUT POSITIVE FOR OUR CARNALES " BARRIO " & "SUEN'OS DIVINOS" . QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Nov 18 2009, 03:22 PM~15705444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNALES !! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 24 2009, 08:18 PM~15771958
> *psycho`s will be there for the hop, :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GRACIAS CARNALES !!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 26 2009, 06:34 PM~15474184
> *Como siempre Together always down too support the homies.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:      Shit cant wait for next year. Wuz up pete, how r u and pips doing??
> *


ALL GOOD CARNAL ! GRACIAS A DIOS , THANX 4 THE SUPPORT ! :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *THIS EVENT IS POSTED AHEAD OF TIME TO AVOID ANY DATE CONFLICTS ,& WILL BE HELD IN CHICAGO .
> 
> SHOW DATE IS JUNE 27th 2010 . LAST SUNDAY OF JUNE .
> ...


OUR FLYER IS NOW UP , DATE IS LOCKED IN . SO FAR 20 CATAGORIES PLUS HOP SINGLE & DOUBLE , MORE INFO COMING SOON THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT !! AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT WILL BE A GOOD TIME


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Nov 25 2009, 03:30 PM~15779900
> *OUR FLYER IS NOW UP , DATE IS LOCKED IN . SO FAR 20 CATAGORIES PLUS HOP SINGLE & DOUBLE  , MORE INFO COMING SOON THANX 4 YOUR SUPPORT !! AMISTAD C.C.
> *


EL BARRIO will be there to support!!


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 07:22 PM~15771312
> *MORE DETAILS TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to all our carnales for the possitive feedback !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 24 2009, 07:22 PM~15771312
> *MORE DETAILS TO COME!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Old School Members Only will be up there


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 27 2009, 07:13 AM~15796322
> *TTT
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 27 2009, 12:55 PM~15798034
> *Old School Members Only will be up there
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Nov 25 2009, 06:16 PM~15782021
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Nov 27 2009, 11:02 AM~15797180
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Nov 27 2009, 12:55 PM~15798034
> *Old School Members Only will be up there
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

SO FAR THE WORD IS THAT LOWRIDER & IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS HAVING A FULL TOUR ! WHICH IS GOOD TO HEAR . ALSO THE CHICAGO STOP MIGHT FALL ON OUR AMISTAD RANFLA SHOW DATE JUNE 27TH 2010  ,QUE LOCO, BUT THATS HOW IT GOES, QUE NO ? WE WERE GOING TO TRY OUR BEST TO AVOID THAT BY MAKING OUR SHOW A WEEK B4 ,BUT WITH DATES SUBJECT TO CHANGE THAT MAKES IT MORE DIFICULT. SO FOR NOW WERE KEEPING OUR ORIGINAL DATE UNTIL THERE IS A SOLID DATE FOR THE CHICAGO STOP . I PERSONALLY WANT TO THANK OUR CARNALES WHO RESPONDED WITH FULL SUPPORT ON OUR SHOW , REGAURDLESS :biggrin: GRACIAS !TO ME THATS THE TRUE MEANING CARNALISMO . WE WILL BE KEEPING EVERYONE UPDATED ON THIS SUBJECT , THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ,Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!! PEDRO DE AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 1 2009, 12:00 PM~15833162
> *SO FAR THE WORD IS THAT LOWRIDER & IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS HAVING A FULL TOUR ! WHICH IS GOOD TO HEAR . ALSO THE CHICAGO STOP MIGHT FALL ON OUR AMISTAD RANFLA SHOW DATE JUNE 27TH 2010   ,QUE LOCO, BUT THATS HOW IT GOES, QUE NO ? WE WERE GOING TO TRY OUR BEST TO AVOID THAT BY MAKING OUR SHOW A WEEK B4 ,BUT WITH DATES SUBJECT TO CHANGE THAT MAKES IT MORE DIFICULT. SO FOR NOW WERE KEEPING OUR ORIGINAL DATE UNTIL THERE IS A SOLID DATE FOR THE CHICAGO STOP . I PERSONALLY WANT TO THANK OUR CARNALES WHO RESPONDED WITH FULL SUPPORT ON OUR SHOW , REGAURDLESS :biggrin:  GRACIAS !TO ME THATS THE TRUE MEANING CARNALISMO . WE WILL BE KEEPING EVERYONE UPDATED ON THIS SUBJECT , THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ,Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!! PEDRO DE AMISTAD C.C.
> *


WELL PUT PEDRO!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Orale, Pedro! You know where we will be!
Hopefully it will work out for both shows. Supportin the Culture!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 1 2009, 01:15 PM~15834317
> *WELL PUT PEDRO!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 1 2009, 03:09 PM~15835490
> *Orale, Pedro! You know where we will be!
> Hopefully it will work out for both shows. Supportin the Culture!!!:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

these shows are not in concreate nor have they mentioned any venue. maybe you should hit them up and make your show the chicago stop :cheesy: never hurts to ask.either way God Bless and I am sure it will work out bro. keep the movement roll'n low


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 1 2009, 11:00 AM~15833162
> *SO FAR THE WORD IS THAT LOWRIDER & IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS HAVING A FULL TOUR ! WHICH IS GOOD TO HEAR . ALSO THE CHICAGO STOP MIGHT FALL ON OUR AMISTAD RANFLA SHOW DATE JUNE 27TH 2010   ,QUE LOCO, BUT THATS HOW IT GOES, QUE NO ? WE WERE GOING TO TRY OUR BEST TO AVOID THAT BY MAKING OUR SHOW A WEEK B4 ,BUT WITH DATES SUBJECT TO CHANGE THAT MAKES IT MORE DIFICULT. SO FOR NOW WERE KEEPING OUR ORIGINAL DATE UNTIL THERE IS A SOLID DATE FOR THE CHICAGO STOP . I PERSONALLY WANT TO THANK OUR CARNALES WHO RESPONDED WITH FULL SUPPORT ON OUR SHOW , REGAURDLESS :biggrin:  GRACIAS !TO ME THATS THE TRUE MEANING CARNALISMO . WE WILL BE KEEPING EVERYONE UPDATED ON THIS SUBJECT , THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ,Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!! PEDRO DE AMISTAD C.C.
> *


yes it is good that lowrider is coming out and all of us been supporting the lowrider movement with out them since they left, so hopefully you guys work it out. i know everyone wants there ride to come out in a magazinejust like me, but to support a true lowrider man like pedro, that is lowrider true to the heart cause at the end of the day we are the ones that keep lowrider alive. so u got my support pedro


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

HEY PEDRO, CHECK IT OUT ESE, HERE IS THE NEWEST UPDATE!!!

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better or EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:
Phoenix, Arizona (LRM)
Vallejo, California
San Bernardino, California (LRM)
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado (LRM)
Portland, Oregon


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Dec 1 2009, 07:47 PM~15838622
> *yes it is good that lowrider is coming out and all of us been supporting the lowrider movement with out them since they left, so hopefully you guys work it out. i know everyone wants there ride to come out in a magazinejust like me, but to support a true lowrider man like pedro, that is lowrider true to the heart cause at the end of the day we are the ones that keep lowrider alive. so u got my support pedro
> *


thanks for the palabras & support  .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 1 2009, 11:00 AM~15833162
> *SO FAR THE WORD IS THAT LOWRIDER & IMPALAS MAGAZINE IS HAVING A FULL TOUR ! WHICH IS GOOD TO HEAR . ALSO THE CHICAGO STOP MIGHT FALL ON OUR AMISTAD RANFLA SHOW DATE JUNE 27TH 2010   ,QUE LOCO, BUT THATS HOW IT GOES, QUE NO ? WE WERE GOING TO TRY OUR BEST TO AVOID THAT BY MAKING OUR SHOW A WEEK B4 ,BUT WITH DATES SUBJECT TO CHANGE THAT MAKES IT MORE DIFICULT. SO FOR NOW WERE KEEPING OUR ORIGINAL DATE UNTIL THERE IS A SOLID DATE FOR THE CHICAGO STOP . I PERSONALLY WANT TO THANK OUR CARNALES WHO RESPONDED WITH FULL SUPPORT ON OUR SHOW , REGAURDLESS :biggrin:  GRACIAS !TO ME THATS THE TRUE MEANING CARNALISMO . WE WILL BE KEEPING EVERYONE UPDATED ON THIS SUBJECT , THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ,Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!! PEDRO DE AMISTAD C.C.
> *


Latest update on our event is that the jente behind the Lowrider experience tour contacted us, to prevent our show dates from clashing , Gracias a Dios . so big props to them for showing love . so our original date is still set for June 27th 2010. with that being settled, we ourselves can also show support to the lowrider experience tour chicago stop ! thanx again to all of our carnales in full support & possitive words of our carshow , its good to know that we can always count on Familia in the end Gracias !! Con respeto Pedro de Amistad c.c.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 1 2009, 11:03 PM~15841283
> *HEY PEDRO, CHECK IT OUT ESE, HERE IS THE NEWEST UPDATE!!!
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule
> ...


Simon carnal , talked to them last night & worked it out .big props to them for taking the time to come with a solution . they are good jente in full support of our cultura , i wish them the best of luck with the tour , & we will be there to support them when they come down . & thank you also bro for all your help it is very much appreciated ! Tu carnal Pedro de Amistad c.c.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 2 2009, 03:26 PM~15848626
> *Latest update on our event is that the jente behind the Lowrider experience tour contacted us, to prevent our show dates from clashing , Gracias a Dios . so big props to them for showing love . so our original date is still set for June 27th 2010. with that being settled, we ourselves can also show support to the lowrider experience tour chicago stop ! thanx again to all of our carnales in full support & possitive words of our carshow , its good to know that we can always count on Familia in the end Gracias !! Con respeto Pedro de Amistad c.c.
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 1 2009, 05:18 PM~15836847
> *these shows are not in concreate nor have they mentioned any venue. maybe you should hit them up and make your show the chicago stop :cheesy: never hurts to ask.either way God Bless and I am sure it will work out bro. keep the movement roll'n low
> *


 Gracias  !


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 2 2009, 03:36 PM~15848741
> *Simon carnal , talked to them last night & worked it out .big props to them for taking the time to come with a solution . they are good jente in full support of our cultura , i wish them the best of luck with the tour , & we will be there to support them when they come down . & thank you also bro for all your help it is very much appreciated ! Tu carnal Pedro de Amistad c.c.
> *



Did they say what new date they had in mind? :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 2 2009, 04:36 PM~15848741
> *Simon carnal , talked to them last night & worked it out .big props to them for taking the time to come with a solution . they are good jente in full support of our cultura , i wish them the best of luck with the tour , & we will be there to support them when they come down . & thank you also bro for all your help it is very much appreciated ! Tu carnal Pedro de Amistad c.c.
> *



This is great to hear.We got good people all around.Big props pedro and the lowrider staff for the great outcome.Keep the lowrider cultura roll'n.


Ecalderon


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

GLAD IT ALL WORKED OUT BRO! NOW WE HAVE MORE SHOWS TO SUPPORT. ORALE! LOTS MORE PICTURES TO TAKE NOW QUE NO ECALDERON.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Dec 2 2009, 09:33 PM~15852941
> *GLAD IT ALL WORKED OUT BRO! NOW WE HAVE MORE SHOWS TO SUPPORT. ORALE! LOTS MORE PICTURES TO TAKE NOW QUE NO ECALDERON.  :thumbsup:
> *



Couldn't have said it better my self big dawg :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLITOS RIDER (Mar 6, 2004)

*SINCE THOSE DATES FOR THE LRM/IMPALAS SHOW CAME OUT WE SAID FROM THE GET GO YO Y MI CARNAL WE'LL BE AT YOUR SHOW PETE ALA VERGA THESE GLAMOUR HAPPY PUTOS WHO WANNA GET UP IN THE MAGAZINE AND FLAUNT THERE SHIT WE AINT ABOUT THAT SO WE'LL SUPPORT OUR NEIGHBORS TO THE SOUTH BEFORE SOME BIG NAMES CO. FROM THE WEST! *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLITOS RIDER_@Dec 2 2009, 11:27 PM~15855430
> *SINCE THOSE DATES FOR THE LRM/IMPALAS SHOW CAME OUT WE SAID FROM THE GET GO YO Y MI CARNAL WE'LL BE AT YOUR SHOW PETE ALA VERGA THESE GLAMOUR HAPPY PUTOS WHO WANNA GET UP IN THE MAGAZINE AND FLAUNT THERE SHIT WE AINT ABOUT THAT SO WE'LL SUPPORT OUR NEIGHBORS TO THE SOUTH BEFORE SOME BIG NAMES CO. FROM THE WEST!
> *


Gracias carnales !! ever since this onda started ,SolitoS along with other car clubs have been there with possitive feed back & support , it feels good to see how big & Supportive our Familia really is !! thanks to everyone de parte de Amistad c.c.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 2 2009, 07:57 PM~15852295
> *This is great to hear.We got good people all around.Big props pedro and the lowrider staff for the great outcome.Keep the lowrider cultura roll'n.
> Ecalderon
> *


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

:


> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Dec 3 2009, 07:13 PM~15863769
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Dec 3 2009, 07:13 PM~15863769
> *:h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Dec 3 2009, 07:13 PM~15863771
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 3 2009, 08:51 AM~15857241
> *TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Nov 25 2009, 03:26 PM~15780402
> *EL BARRIO will be there to support!!
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 13 2009, 12:32 PM~15655098
> *THATS A GREAT GROUP SHOT blublazer
> TTT
> *


thanx :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## blublazer (Jul 11, 2009)

will be there to show love :wave: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 2 2009, 03:26 PM~15848626
> *Latest update on our event is that the jente behind the Lowrider experience tour contacted us, to prevent our show dates from clashing , Gracias a Dios . so big props to them for showing love . so our original date is still set for June 27th 2010. with that being settled, we ourselves can also show support to the lowrider experience tour chicago stop ! thanx again to all of our carnales in full support & possitive words of our carshow , its good to know that we can always count on Familia in the end Gracias !! Con respeto Pedro de Amistad c.c.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 7 2009, 11:20 AM~15899023
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



thats good to hear we as chicago riders need to stick and support each other even if a magazine is coming. they turned their backs on us and who held down the city. all these clubs throwing picnics and shows. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Dec 7 2009, 11:23 AM~15899059
> *thats good to hear we as chicago riders need to stick and support each other even if a magazine is coming. they turned their backs on us and who held down the city. all these clubs throwing picnics and shows.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blublazer_@Dec 5 2009, 12:35 PM~15880741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS CARNALES !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 7 2009, 10:17 AM~15898393
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SOUNDS COOL


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 12:42 PM~15913142
> *SOUNDS COOL
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15914625
> *TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 8 2009, 03:09 PM~15914625
> *TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 3 2009, 08:51 AM~15857241
> *TTT!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin: :h5:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: WHAT UP AMISTAD CC HOPE THE DATES WORK OUT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 12 2009, 08:36 AM~15958063
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


WOW BRO, THAT CAME OUT BADASS !! GRACIAS .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Dec 10 2009, 08:10 AM~15935519
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan (Feb 26, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

well be there


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin_In_StyleCC_@Dec 12 2009, 10:24 PM~15964262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Dec 13 2009, 09:28 AM~15966821
> *
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 2 2009, 03:26 PM~15848626
> *Latest update on our event is that the jente behind the Lowrider experience tour contacted us, to prevent our show dates from clashing , Gracias a Dios . so big props to them for showing love . so our original date is still set for June 27th 2010. with that being settled, we ourselves can also show support to the lowrider experience tour chicago stop ! thanx again to all of our carnales in full support & possitive words of our carshow , its good to know that we can always count on Familia in the end Gracias !! Con respeto Pedro de Amistad c.c.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 12 2009, 08:36 AM~15958063
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

HERE IS OUR COMPLETE FLYER CARNALES , THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY BOTH AMISTAD C.C. CHAPTERS CHICAGO / TEXAS & IS DEDICATED TO OUR CARNAL TJ MAY HE R.I.P . Y GRACIAS TO ALL OUR CARNALES WHO HAVE SUPPORTED OUR SHOW FROM THE GET GO ! RULES ON THE HOP WILL BE POSTED SOON ! 1ST 2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES PER HOP CATAGORIE , SINGLE & DOUBLE . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C. CHICAGO / TEXAS . Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

HERE IS OUR COMPLETE FLYER CARNALES , THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY BOTH AMISTAD C.C. CHAPTERS CHICAGO / TEXAS & IS DEDICATED TO OUR CARNAL TJ MAY HE R.I.P . Y GRACIAS TO ALL OUR CARNALES WHO HAVE SUPPORTED OUR SHOW FROM THE GET GO ! RULES ON THE HOP WILL BE POSTED SOON ! 1ST 2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES PER HOP CATAGORIE , SINGLE & DOUBLE . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C. CHICAGO / TEXAS . Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !! 
[/quote]


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> HERE IS OUR COMPLETE FLYER CARNALES , THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY BOTH AMISTAD C.C. CHAPTERS CHICAGO / TEXAS & IS DEDICATED TO OUR CARNAL TJ MAY HE R.I.P . Y GRACIAS TO ALL OUR CARNALES WHO HAVE SUPPORTED OUR SHOW FROM THE GET GO ! RULES ON THE HOP WILL BE POSTED SOON ! 1ST 2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES PER HOP CATAGORIE , SINGLE & DOUBLE . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C. CHICAGO / TEXAS . Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!











[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> HERE IS OUR COMPLETE FLYER CARNALES , THIS EVENT IS BROUGHT TO YOU BY BOTH AMISTAD C.C. CHAPTERS CHICAGO / TEXAS & IS DEDICATED TO OUR CARNAL TJ MAY HE R.I.P . Y GRACIAS TO ALL OUR CARNALES WHO HAVE SUPPORTED OUR SHOW FROM THE GET GO ! RULES ON THE HOP WILL BE POSTED SOON ! 1ST 2ND & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES PER HOP CATAGORIE , SINGLE & DOUBLE . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C. CHICAGO / TEXAS . Y QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !!











[/quote]
:biggrin: Pa Riba !


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 20 2009, 05:29 PM~16039440
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


whats up whats up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Dec 23 2009, 11:14 AM~16067341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

EL BARRIO will be there to support!!
:biggrin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Dec 26 2009, 12:14 PM~16094061
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Carnal ! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Dec 27 2009, 04:24 PM~16103278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Dec 27 2009, 06:46 PM~16104432
> *EL BARRIO will be there to support!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Dec 29 2009, 07:19 AM~16120069
> *TTT!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANX CARNAL !


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i will be there to support with some homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Dec 30 2009, 07:49 PM~16138400
> *i will be there to support with some homies :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

IT GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW PEDRO


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Dec 31 2009, 06:56 PM~16148962
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jan 1 2010, 08:03 AM~16152003
> * IT GONNA BE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW PEDRO
> *


 :biggrin: thanx bro !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 1 2010, 09:28 PM~16157520
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jan 3 2010, 10:11 PM~16175511
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

>


:biggrin: Pa Riba !
[/quote]
:biggrin: Pa Riba !


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

EL BARRIO will be there to support!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 19 2009, 01:58 PM~16030129
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Jan 15 2010, 12:12 PM~16301049
> *EL BARRIO will be there to support!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias Carnales !


----------



## MR.MAGIC (Nov 7, 2009)

QVO PETE, TOGETHER.C.C GOT YOUR BACK HIMIE, CANT WAIT.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.MAGIC_@Jan 17 2010, 09:07 AM~16315624
> *QVO PETE, TOGETHER.C.C GOT YOUR BACK HIMIE, CANT WAIT.
> *


gracias carnales ! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> :biggrin: Pa Riba !


:biggrin: Pa Riba !
[/quote]
old school members only will be there 


old schooll members only 15th year anniversary sept 18th 
the tickets are being printed will be on sale soon get your ticket call phil at 773-706-0934 or call gator at 773-727-7533


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hope my w.i.p. is running by then work in progress


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> :biggrin: Pa Riba !


:biggrin: Pa Riba !
[/quote]


Whats up Pete? Was wondering if you had a date set for PRE REGISTRATION? A few of the guys want to sign up and were wondering if the price was still the same for PRE REGISTRATION.. Thanks for the info Phil


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: Pa Riba !


Whats up Pete? Was wondering if you had a date set for PRE REGISTRATION? A few of the guys want to sign up and were wondering if the price was still the same for PRE REGISTRATION.. Thanks for the info Phil
[/quote]
SIMON BRO SORRY . BASICLY THIS IS BEING HELD FOR HEAD COUNT AND FOR SECURED SPOTS SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED .ANOTHER WORDS FIRST COME FIRST SERVED . WERE ARE STILL WORKING ON THE DATES . WILL POST THEM A.S.A.P . & THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CARNALES !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2010, 07:03 PM~16356330
> * hope my w.i.p. is running by then work in progress
> *


GOODLUCK CARNAL ! & HOPE 2 SEE YOU THERE ,GRACIAS .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: Pa Riba !


old school members only will be there 
old schooll members only 15th year anniversary sept 18th 
the tickets are being printed will be on sale soon get your ticket call phil at 773-706-0934 or call gator at 773-727-7533
[/quote]
THANKS BRO'S . GOODLUCK WITH YOUR EVENT ALSO .


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

HERE IS THE STORY FROM LRM !

Friends And Aquaintances- Texas & Chicago Chapters
September, 2009
In 1978, the current president, David Serbantez first saw a Lowrider Magazine in Bishop, Texas, while visiting a local auto parts store (GAF) with his dad. The influence of this magazine would lead David, along with his cousins and close friends to the practice of transforming their neighborhood bikes into lowriders. After a few weeks, and the support of David's dad (Rene), Amistad Bike Club was born. The club would eventually come to have 12 members.

As a club, they attended shows ranging from the Valley, all the way up to Houston. The bike club also participated in local functions in order to support the community. They would organized fundraisers for local families and were involved in fundraisers for Jerry's kids. In 1981, Amistad Bike Club spread its wings and evolved into a car club that is still going strong to this day. Amistad has extended the familia through Pedro Cisneros, a former Texas chapter member who started a chapter (with his carnale's blessing) in Chicago. They consider themselves ONE club that shares multiple achievements. They also share a primary goal, which is to support and represent a passion that is rooted deep within their souls-the lowrider culture. Hailing from a small town in Southern Texas, their local influences were few and far between. Taste of Latin Car Club and Firme Car Club were just a couple of the existing clubs in the surrounding area at the time. It was through the pages of Lowrider Magazine, that they would get inspired by the legendary car clubs such as Lifestyle, Imperials, Groupe, and Klique, just to name a few. Seeing these candy-coated ranflas with their plush interiors, TruRay's, and of course the classic 5-20s in the magazine spreads would not only influence them, but motivate them as well to do what they had to do to get their rides up to par with all the latest accessories. They learned that sacrifice was the name of the game, realizing that to be where they wanted to be as a club, they had to exchange the normal quality time with their families for countless hours spent in the garage. It didn't stop there, they also put in overtime at work and got side jobs just to get their ranfla goodies.

The toughest times for them were the occasions when the car shows and events had to take precedence over the family outings at Disneyland or Magic Mountain. Gracias a Dios they have understanding families, because it is not always fantasy land in onda. However, they always made up for that time one way or another, and never lost sight of the importance of family. They've taken this principle to our club standards as well, and kept them simple. First, you must have heart and soul for this onda. You must also commit 100% to all club functions and events. Your car must be clean, 2 doors unless it's a bomb, hydraulics-no air bags. If it is stock, it must be lowered and sitting on 13" or 14" spokes, Cragars, or OG hubcaps, or, for those of us who are not switch happy, 5-20s are a must. Amistad has always been an active club participating in parades, organizing cruises, and caravanning to neighboring towns to cruise the strip; 14th street in Kingsville, or Cermak Ave. in Cicero. Sonic Drive-in was probably one of their favorite spots to hangout and represent. Amistad also shows support at car shows and art exhibits, as well as by collaborating with other clubs to have Christmas toy drives, food drives for shelters, and other community enriching projects to help promote positive lowrider culture, and maintain their commitment to be the best Car Club they can be.

They keep unity and individuality in focus simultaneously and feel it is important to socialize and get to know each other by first and last name, rather than just by clubs and cars. They appreciate and thank all the clubs that have appeared at their events.


Amistad has also been blessed with a once in a lifetime opportunity to build a lowrider for the Chicago History Museum, which introduces visitors tothe lowrider culture worldwide. They share this achievement with the lowrider community that has participated and supported this "history" maker. As for the cars they build, those are built out oftheir own garages. They work as a team; each member has his own talents in different areas. There are hydraulic installers, painters, and woodworkers, ensuring that customizations and restorations can be done in -house and making it easier and more cost effective for everyone. All members get recognition for achievements, and are willing to lend a helping hand to anybody that needs it. Amistad has survived car trends that have come and gone by staying true to themselves and remaining loyal to the lowrider culture. They consider themselves a small club with a big heart for this lifestyle, and whether in Texas or Chicago, they will continue to represent the lowrider movement with class and integrity for another 30 years

:biggrin:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 23 2010, 02:27 PM~16386721
> *HERE IS THE STORY FROM LRM !
> 
> Friends And Aquaintances- Texas & Chicago Chapters
> ...


YOU FOUND THAT HUH ,  PUEZ THANKS FOR POSTING IT CARNAL . HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE . CON RESPETO PEDRO .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: Pa Riba !


:biggrin: Pa Riba !
[/quote]
PA RIBA ! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *THIS EVENT IS POSTED AHEAD OF TIME TO AVOID ANY DATE CONFLICTS ,& WILL BE HELD IN CHICAGO .
> 
> SHOW DATE IS JUNE 27th 2010 . LAST SUNDAY OF JUNE .
> ...


PA RIBA ! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> *


 :biggrin: PA RIBA !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 23 2010, 03:27 PM~16386721
> *HERE IS THE STORY FROM LRM !
> 
> Friends And Aquaintances- Texas & Chicago Chapters
> ...



Much respect 


TTT


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jan 27 2010, 06:52 PM~16433285
> *Much respect
> TTT
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL CALDERON  .


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

ORALE OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY WILL DEFINITELY SHOW OUR SUPPORT WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. 

 ALSO TICKETS FOR OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th ANNIVERSARY BANQUET ON SALE NOW FULL SIT DOWN DINNER AND OPEN BAR TWO DJ'S 
, STREET LOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN ATTENDENCE. SPACES WILL BE AVAILIBLE FOR CARS TO BE ON DISPLAY FOR CLUBS THAT BUY A TABLE.. FOR MORE DETAILS CALL GATOR (773)727-7533 OR PHIL (773)706-0934 HOPE TO SEE ALL CHI-TOWN CLUBS THERE IT WILL BE A GOOD TIME.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Feb 2 2010, 11:12 AM~16488471
> *ORALE OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY WILL DEFINITELY SHOW OUR SUPPORT WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE.
> 
> ALSO TICKETS FOR OLD SCHOOL MEMBERS ONLY 15th ANNIVERSARY BANQUET ON SALE NOW FULL SIT DOWN DINNER AND OPEN BAR TWO DJ'S
> ...


THANKS CARNALES !


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT FOR AMISTAD


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

WE'RE READY! TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16598831
> *TTT FOR AMISTAD
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE ED ! THATS A NICE ONE . THANX FOR POSTING ,HOPE ALL IS GOOD CARNAL . :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 13 2010, 05:04 PM~16603869
> *WE'RE READY! TTT
> *


GRACIAS POR EL APPOYO !


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY AMISTAD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL NEED A HAND PEDRO.

TTT FOR AMISTAD


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Feb 17 2010, 03:01 PM~16641925
> *:biggrin: HEY AMISTAD  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.
> *


orale carnal ! gracias


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 17 2010, 04:46 PM~16642899
> *LET ME KNOW IF YOU STILL NEED A HAND PEDRO.
> 
> TTT FOR AMISTAD
> *


thanx bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Feb 27 2010, 08:48 PM~16745650
> *TTT
> *


PA RIBA ! :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

TTT :h5:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beto64ss_@Mar 1 2010, 09:25 AM~16759537
> *TTT :h5:
> *


THANX 4 THE SUPPORT ! PA RIBA !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


PA RIBA!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Mar 7 2010, 12:42 PM~16819865
> *PA RIBA!
> *


WHATS THE PAY OUT ON THE HOP PETE?
I KNOW HOPPERS WILL LIKE TO KNOW.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 7 2010, 01:55 PM~16820574
> *WHATS THE PAY OUT ON THE HOP PETE?
> I KNOW HOPPERS WILL LIKE TO KNOW.
> *


No pay out bro . just trophies 1st , 2nd , & 3rd place per catagorie . single & double pump . we aint got it like that yet bro !  hope to see you guys there .


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Mar 17 2010, 05:58 PM~16920325
> *TTT
> *


THANKS


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

Greenspan's will be sending some things for the goody bags and to raffle!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Greenspans_@Mar 22 2010, 02:45 PM~16963889
> *Greenspan's will be sending some things for the goody bags and to raffle!
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVAN GREENSPAN'S !


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TTT What's up pete :wave:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


PA RIBA ! :wave:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


pa riba !!


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Mar 14 2010, 09:58 AM~16886316
> *No pay out bro . just trophies 1st , 2nd , & 3rd place per catagorie . single & double pump . we aint got it like that yet bro !   hope to see you guys there .
> *


ITS NOT ABOUT THE PAY OUT ITS ABOUT THE SUPPORT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL KEEP THE LOWRIDER ALIVE 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE OLD SCHOOL BANQUET 













































THIS IS WHERE THE CARS WILL BE AT GET YOUR TICKETS CALL ME 773-727-7533 THEE GODFATHER ( GATOR )


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Mar 14 2010, 10:58 AM~16886316
> *No pay out bro . just trophies 1st , 2nd , & 3rd place per catagorie . single & double pump . we aint got it like that yet bro !   hope to see you guys there .
> *


Im working on trying to get a little extra for the hop, might be cash or hydro parts, not sure yet if even anything. Im talking to some potentail sponsers to see if they can do anything :biggrin: anyway its all about having fun and showing support :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: HOLLYWOOD YOU THE MAN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17137780
> *Im working on trying to get a little extra for the hop, might be cash or hydro parts, not sure yet if even anything. Im talking to some potentail sponsers to see if they can do anything :biggrin: anyway its all about having fun and showing support :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17137780
> *Im working on trying to get a little extra for the hop, might be cash or hydro parts, not sure yet if even anything. Im talking to some potentail sponsers to see if they can do anything :biggrin: anyway its all about having fun and showing support :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bob " Hollywood Kustoms " for your support !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


GOING UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 8 2010, 12:56 PM~17135224
> *ITS NOT ABOUT THE PAY OUT ITS ABOUT THE SUPPORT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL KEEP THE LOWRIDER ALIVE
> 
> HOPE TO SEE YOU AT THE OLD SCHOOL BANQUET
> ...



ExaCly.SUPPORT yOuR CiTY anD tHE lOWRIdER CUlTuRa :thumbsup:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

*SOUTHSIDECRUISERS*WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2010, 05:26 AM~17226135
> *SOUTHSIDECRUISERSWILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Carnales !


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Apr 18 2010, 10:20 AM~17227573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE , WHOS THIS GUY BRO ?


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


going up !


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 AM~17294631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 1 2010, 08:18 AM~17358679
> *
> *


 :biggrin: gracias !


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 1 2010, 10:45 PM~17363157
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Feb 7 2010, 08:35 PM~16543394
> *THANKS CARNALES !
> *













new date for or banquet sept 25th 
the city bumped us out of the 18th sorry 
but we are still haven our banquet and it is sept 25th


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)

What up Pedro


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Apr 8 2010, 02:56 PM~17135224
> *ITS NOT ABOUT THE PAY OUT ITS ABOUT THE SUPPORT OLD SCHOOL WILL BE THERE WE NEED ALL THE SUPPORT FROM ALL KEEP THE LOWRIDER ALIVE
> 
> *



:uh: when the last time u burnt motors ? :wow:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17431770
> *:uh:  when the last time u burnt motors ?  :wow:
> *


i dont burn motors im not a hopper thats your thing good luck with it . you dont get payed all the time you hop


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

ill try to make it out there


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16598831
> *TTT FOR AMISTAD
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 9 2010, 10:23 PM~17439532
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 10 2010, 01:05 AM~17440550
> *TTT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 02:59 PM~17456793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@May 11 2010, 02:59 PM~17456793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: gracias carnal ! nice .


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T
Q-vo PETE!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@May 12 2010, 08:28 AM~17464419
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


Orale carnal gracias , hope all is good . just going over the pajina .


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Qvole mi Pete :wave:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2010, 08:33 AM~17464453
> *Qvole mi Pete :wave:
> *


Que onda Tank ! happy belated birthday carnal , ojala que todo bien .


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17431770
> *:uh:  when the last time u burnt motors ?  :wow:
> *


jajajajajajaja :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 12 2010, 09:34 AM~17464464
> *Que onda Tank ! happy belated birthday carnal , ojala que todo bien .
> *


Orale carnal thanx homie....wish you could've made it ....pero para la otra que no


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 13 2010, 03:33 PM~17480291
> *
> *


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 12 2010, 08:37 AM~17464491
> *Orale carnal thanx homie....wish you could've made it ....pero para la otra que no
> *


  simon que si !


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17431770
> *:uh:  when the last time u burnt motors ?  :wow:
> *


when was the last time u supported a clubs banquet :0 
i support every one


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 18 2010, 05:15 PM~17531851
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

pre reg ready yet?? :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 26 2010, 06:40 PM~17614773
> *pre reg ready yet?? :cheesy:
> *


It was this past sunday bro ON THE 23RD . it went well , it was posted here on lay it low but word of mouth got the job done a little better . 50 entries registered . so we still have 50 goodie bags for the early birds . hope to see you guys there .and due to limited space,tent space will be 25$ sorry bros . BUT SHADES AND BRIMS ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED . :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 26 2010, 09:26 PM~17616918
> *
> *


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: See you all there homies.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@May 27 2010, 08:27 PM~17627170
> *It was this past sunday bro ON THE 23RD . it went well , it was posted here on lay it low but word of mouth got the job done a little better . 50 entries registered . so we still have 50 goodie bags for the early birds . hope to see you guys there .and due to  limited space,tent space will be 25$  sorry bros . BUT SHADES AND BRIMS ARE MORE THAN WELCOMED . :biggrin:
> *


_*TTMFT for Pete and the Amistad homies.....hit me up when you get a minute Pete*_ :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEE ILLUSIONS_@May 28 2010, 03:45 AM~17630529
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: See you all there homies.
> *


Gracias Carnales .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 28 2010, 10:10 AM~17632516
> *TTMFT for Pete and the Amistad homies.....hit me up when you get a minute Pete :biggrin:
> *


ORALE CARNALES ! THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE GET GO . CON RESPETO AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## JamOne (May 28, 2010)

what's up guys, met a few of you a few years ago in blue island at a church event where you guys represented on the grass field with your cars, i was the guy beatboxing as a performer that day

i'm throwing a hiphop event on july 10th and have an open invite to custom car enthusiest such as yourselves

would love to collaborate with you guys if you're interested, www.jam1photo.com for the event poster and i have an invite here to any clubs that want to get down:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=543759


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JamOne_@May 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17636793
> *what's up guys, met a few of you a few years ago in blue island at a church event where you guys represented on the grass field with your cars, i was the guy beatboxing as a performer that day
> 
> i'm throwing a hiphop event on july 10th and have an open invite to custom car enthusiest such as yourselves
> ...


I REMEMBER BRO , HOPE ALL IS WELL ON YOUR SIDE . HIT ME UP AT 708 769 4642 . ORALE .


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

See you soon bros :wave:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25, 2010.. More details will be posted in the up coming weeks... :biggrin:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 8 2010, 11:14 PM~17431770
> *:uh:  when the last time u burnt motors ?  :wow:
> *



damn moe you been burning motors last time i checked your car wasn't even out. lol ....


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by angelm75_@Jun 1 2010, 11:19 AM~17664370
> *damn moe you been burning motors last time i checked your car wasn't even out.  lol ....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

Q-vo. AMISTAD...


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Jun 1 2010, 01:45 PM~17665678
> *Q-vo. AMISTAD...
> *


Orale carnal ! ojala que todo bien .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 31 2010, 09:24 PM~17659627
> *See you soon bros  :wave:
> *


MR . CALDERON ! GRACIAS POR TODO .


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@May 31 2010, 10:07 PM~17660312
> *Old School Members Only will be hosting a car show July 25, 2010.. More details will be posted in the up coming weeks...  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GICruiser (May 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 2 2010, 06:10 PM~17678149
> *MR . CALDERON ! GRACIAS POR TODO .
> *


Always my brother!


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wcruz63_@Jun 3 2010, 11:15 AM~17685583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale ! :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *AMISTAD C.C. RANFLA SHOW  JUNE 27TH SUNDAY 2010 . FLYERS WILL BE PASSED OUT AT ALL EVENTS BEING HELD BEFORE OURS . WE ARE LOOKING AT SETTING UP  PREREGISTRATION DATES , SINCE SPACE IS LIMITED . THIS WILL HELP RESERVE YOUR SPOT . 25.00 CARS & 15.00 BIKES . FIRST 100 PARTICIPANTS WILL RECEIVE A GOODIE BAG . RAFFLES  :0 , MUSIC   , FOOD  :cheesy: , CLOWN FOR THE KIDDOS  :cheesy:  THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT FOR ALL TO ENJOY .FOR MORE INFO CALL PEDRO AT 708 769 4642
> SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP HOP JUDGED BY HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS = ONLY RULE IS THAT ANY CAR THAT STANDS ON ITS BUMPER , WILL BE JUDGED BY THE LAST HOP B4 IT STUCK !  :wow:  WILL POST UP OUR FLYERS ASAP SINCE THEY SOME HOW GOT DELETED . THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT .
> 
> ...



Two more weeks :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jun 12 2010, 01:29 PM~17768421
> *Two more weeks  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPPORT !


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

cant wait we will be there


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

I will be covering this event with 2 models so wash them rides :biggrin: .See you all soon.Pete,give a holla when you get a chance.Hope all is well with the fam.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17773865
> *I will be covering this event with 2 models so wash them rides  :biggrin: .See you all soon.Pete,give a holla when you get a chance.Hope all is well with the fam.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin: 
ORALE Ecalderon 
Para que se bañien todos los COCHINOS con los carros!!!!!


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 14 2010, 04:09 PM~17785032
> *TTT :biggrin:
> ORALE Ecalderon
> Para que se bañien todos los COCHINOS con los carros!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

Q-VO PETE!!!!


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 15 2010, 06:43 PM~17797315
> *Q-VO PETE!!!!
> *


Orale !!! VIEJITOS EN LA CASA ! :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 13 2010, 10:08 AM~17773865
> *I will be covering this event with 2 models so wash them rides  :biggrin: .See you all soon.Pete,give a holla when you get a chance.Hope all is well with the fam.
> 
> 
> ...


CHINGON CARNAL !!


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 16 2010, 05:49 PM~17807439
> *Orale !!!  VIEJITOS EN LA CASA !  :biggrin:
> *


EN LA CASA Y PARA LA RAZA! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 17 2010, 01:55 PM~17816921
> *EN LA CASA Y PARA LA RAZA! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Aug 20 2009, 12:58 PM~14828854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 20 2010, 10:49 AM~17838064
> *
> *


  gonna bring like six coolers full of water and gatorade to fix my cruda that day..


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is it too late to pre reg? we never got a flyer for pre reg. Just wanna make sure we have a spot driving in from milwaukee


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 21 2010, 10:17 AM~17844876
> *is it too late to pre reg?  we never got a flyer for pre reg. Just wanna make sure we have a spot driving in from milwaukee
> *


WE STILL HAVE AROUND A 100 SPOTS , WE RECOMEND THAT YOU SHOW UP EARLY . THE EARLIER THE BETTER ,WE WILL START LETTING CARS IN AT 8 AM . WE POSTED OUR PRE REGISTRATION DATE HERE ON L.I.L FOR THE 23RD OF MAY , IT WENT WELL . SORRY YOU DID NOT GET TO REGISTER BRO .  WE STILL HAVE AT LEAST 30 GOODIE BAGS LEFT FOR THE EARLY BIRDS :biggrin: & DASH PLAKS FOR THOSE AFTER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHERS . DRIVE SAFELY & GOD BLESS . THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ! AMISTAD C.C.


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

hey pedro i heard it was going to rain that day is it a rain and shine show no matter what


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jun 21 2010, 08:19 PM~17849525
> *hey pedro i heard it was going to rain that day is it a rain and shine show no matter what
> *


_*No chinges carnal.... I hope it don't rain..... pray to the rain gods lol ....


TTMFT FOR THE AMISTAD carnales*_


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 21 2010, 08:24 PM~17848956
> *WE STILL HAVE AROUND A 100 SPOTS , WE RECOMEND THAT YOU SHOW UP EARLY . THE EARLIER THE BETTER ,WE WILL START LETTING CARS IN AT 8 AM . WE POSTED OUR PRE REGISTRATION DATE HERE ON L.I.L FOR THE 23RD OF MAY , IT WENT WELL . SORRY YOU DID NOT GET TO REGISTER BRO .   WE STILL HAVE AT LEAST 30 GOODIE BAGS LEFT FOR THE EARLY BIRDS  :biggrin: & DASH PLAKS FOR THOSE AFTER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHERS . DRIVE SAFELY & GOD BLESS .  THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ! AMISTAD C.C.
> *


ok cool i figure we'll be there around 9 :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 22 2010, 08:32 AM~17853726
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>rainx :biggrin:*


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jun 21 2010, 07:19 PM~17849525
> *hey pedro i heard it was going to rain that day is it a rain and shine show no matter what
> *


THE SHOW MUST GO ON CARNALES !!! :biggrin: IM SURE DIOSITO WILL BLESS US ! TO ALL THE OUT OF TOWNERS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT , & DRIVE SAFELY . LOWRIDING IS NOT A SPORT ITS OUR LIFESTYLE ! QUE VIVA NUESTRA CULTURA !! RAIN OR SHINE !!!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jun 14 2010, 05:09 PM~17785032
> *TTT :biggrin:
> ORALE Ecalderon
> Para que se bañien todos los COCHINOS con los carros!!!!!
> *


lol see you there bro wally :wave: 

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

here's a link to the weather forcast, 60% chance :angry: 

http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USIL0225?dayNum=1


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 26 2010, 07:03 AM~17891897
> *here's a link to the weather forcast,  60% chance  :angry:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/wxdetail/USIL0225?dayNum=1
> *


We will still be there !


----------



## POTOSINO (Mar 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 26 2010, 06:45 PM~17895106
> *We will still be there !
> *


_WE TRYING HOMEBOY PERO LA PUTA YUVIA CARNAL_

*Updated: 8:03 PM CDT on June 26, 2010 
Rest of Tonight
Mostly cloudy. Chance of showers and thunderstorms. Showers and thunderstorms likely during the predawn hours. Lows in the mid 60s. Southeast winds around 10 mph. Chance of precipitation 60 percent. 
Sunday
Mostly cloudy. Chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then showers and thunderstorms likely in the afternoon. Continued warm and humid. Highs in the upper 80s. Southwest winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation 60 percent.
» ZIP Code Detail 
Sunday Night
Partly cloudy. A 20 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening. Lows in the upper 60s. West winds 10 to 15 
*


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

RAIN ,SHINE,THUNDERSTORMS OR SNOW :biggrin: I WILL BE THERE PETE


TTMFT :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 27 2010, 08:08 AM~17897696
> *RAIN ,SHINE,THUNDERSTORMS OR SNOW  :biggrin:  I WILL BE THERE PETE
> TTMFT  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


pick me up homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Jun 27 2010, 09:22 AM~17897761
> *pick me up homeboy  :biggrin:
> *


You a fool kid lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Started with thunder.But mother nature did well for us.Thanks to amistad,clubs and the wonderful people who made this happen .It was a great day with laughter and enjoyment.Great to see everyone at the show.Also my wife was very happy for her trophy for her bug .Thanks its very well appreciated !


The motherland of amistad c.c in texas,

It was a pleasure meeting you fellas .Hope you all had a great time in chicago and i wish you a good trip back with lots of great memories.


Ecalderon


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17904345
> *Started with thunder.But mother nature did well for us.Thanks to amistad,clubs and the wonderful people who made this happen .It was a great day with laughter and enjoyment.Great to see everyone at the show.Also my wife was very happy for her trophy for her bug .Thanks its very well appreciated !
> The motherland of amistad c.c in texas,
> 
> ...


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17904345
> *Started with thunder.But mother nature did well for us.Thanks to amistad,clubs and the wonderful people who made this happen .It was a great day with laughter and enjoyment.Great to see everyone at the show.Also my wife was very happy for her trophy for her bug .Thanks its very well appreciated !
> The motherland of amistad c.c in texas,
> 
> ...


  it was a good time... i was wishing for rain in the middle of the day.. hotter then a motha!  real bad sun burn this time..


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 28 2010, 01:09 AM~17904345
> *Started with thunder.But mother nature did well for us.Thanks to amistad,clubs and the wonderful people who made this happen .It was a great day with laughter and enjoyment.Great to see everyone at the show.Also my wife was very happy for her trophy for her bug .Thanks its very well appreciated !
> The motherland of amistad c.c in texas,
> 
> ...


SICK SICK SICK MR CALDERON :worship: :worship:


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 28 2010, 01:09 AM~17904345
> *Started with thunder.But mother nature did well for us.Thanks to amistad,clubs and the wonderful people who made this happen .It was a great day with laughter and enjoyment.Great to see everyone at the show.Also my wife was very happy for her trophy for her bug .Thanks its very well appreciated !
> The motherland of amistad c.c in texas,
> 
> ...


Thanks to all who still came out & supported our event reguardless of the weather ! especially those from up north ! ustedes son puro Corazon Carnales ! big shout out to doggy from Viejitos , for hopping that bombita carnal !! I got your trophie bro . Con Respeto para todo NUESTROS CARNALES DE CORA , Amistad c.c. CHICAGO / TEJON


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i want to give a shout out to AMISTAD C.C for a bad ass show had a great time hope to see more events for the lowrider people. trophies were awesome like back in the days and the judging was great. also much respect for amistad and all the cars that showed up and lets keep lowrider events rolling deep.


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by doggy_@Jun 28 2010, 06:26 PM~17910656
> *i want to give a shout out to AMISTAD C.C for a bad ass show had a great time hope to see more events for the lowrider people. trophies were awesome like back in the days and the judging was great. also much respect for amistad and all the cars that showed up and lets keep lowrider events rolling deep.
> *


  thanx for coming out carnal !


----------



## SPANISHFLY (Aug 13, 2008)

*AMISTAD** CAR SHOW IT WAS FUN HANGING WITH YOU GUYS & YOUR SOUTH TEXAS MEMBERS ,THE OTHER CHICAGOLAND CAR CLUBS AND THE SOLOS RIDERS.







*


----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPANISHFLY_@Jun 30 2010, 02:33 PM~17928432
> *AMISTAD CAR SHOW IT WAS FUN HANGING WITH YOU GUYS & YOUR SOUTH TEXAS MEMBERS ,THE OTHER CHICAGOLAND CAR CLUBS AND THE SOLOS RIDERS.
> 
> 
> ...


*
Gracias for yor Support Carnales !*


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jun 30 2010, 04:50 PM~17929474
> *Gracias for yor Support Carnales !
> *



ANYTIME HOMEBOY. COMO LE DIGO LA UNION HACE LA FUERZA. :thumbsup:  :wave: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUENOS DIVINOS_@Jul 5 2010, 09:48 PM~17969330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon carnal ! thanks for your support !


----------

